# i need a fudge recipe



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I want to make some fudge for gifts. I have never made it before. I tried looking online for a recipe, there is millions of recipes and they are all different!!!!!! 

Can anyone share a tried and tested YUMMY fudge recipe??

Thank you


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

CHOCOLATE BUTTER CREAM FUDGE

4 1/2 cups sugar
1 large can (12 oz) evaporated milk, or half and half 
2 - 12 oz bags of real milk chocolate chips
1 - 12 oz bag real semi sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup white corn syrup 
1 POUND real butter, room temp 
3 tbs vanilla
1 1/2 cup broken pecan pieces (optional)

Use a butter wrapper and butter a large 9 x 13 (or larger) baking dish or 
cookie sheet with sides. Use a heavy dutch oven and butter the sides of 
the pan with another butter wrapper. Into the dutch oven place the 
sugar, milk and syrup. Over med to high heat, stirring constantly, bring 
mixture to a boil. Begin timing when it boils. Boil and stir (using a large 
wooden spoon) 6 - 7 minutes. No more! (Should be approx. soft ball 
stage on candy thermometer).

Remove from burner and add the soft butter, chocolate chips, nuts and 
vanilla. STIR at LEAST 5 MINUTES with the wooden spoon. Very 
important! Make sure you incorporate the butter that collects around the 
side of the pan by running the back of the spoon there. 

If you do not get the butter mixed in well, there will be streaks of butter 
that collects on top of the fudge. (In a real pinch, use a mixer to finish 
mixing.)

Pour into your buttered baking dish.

Posted by Shepherd in the Candy section of the Online Recipe Book.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/online-recipe-book/197152-candy.html


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

5 minute fudge

12 oz bag chocolate chips (I prefer semi sweet)
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans (optional)

You can also use 2 cups chocolate chips and make more fudge but I like the 1:1 for creaminess and for not having half a package of chocolate chips left over. 

Put the chocolate and milk in a bowl and melt. Double boiler or 20 second cycles in the microwave, take your pick. When it is fully melted and combined, stir in the vanilla (and nuts if you are using them). Pour into 8X8 pan (I line mine with wax paper leave "handles" sticking out for easier removal later) Chill, remove from pan and cut.

This is just about foolproof, and makes a softer "melt in your mouth" type of fudge. If you want to jazz it up, press pecan halves into it where the squares will be after cutting, while it is soft.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I found this one a couple of years ago on food.com. It is so good and everyone asks for the recipe  

*Coconut Creme Fudge*

Ingredients


1 (12 ounce) bag white chocolate chips

1 (6 ounce) bag flaked coconut

1/2 cup butter

2 cups sugar

2/3 cup evaporated milk

1 teaspoon coconut flavoring
1 jar (7 ounce) marshmallow creme

 Directions

1. In large pot over medium heat, cook and stir butter, sugar and milk. 

2. Bring to boil and boil for 5 minutes or candy temperature of 230 degrees. 

3. Remove from heat. 

4. Add marshmallow creme and white chips stirring til well blended and chips are melted. 

5. Add in coconut and coconut flavoring. 

6. Mix well and pour into greased or sprayed medium baking dish. 

7. Cool completely, then chill til firm. 

*Use an 8x8 pan sprayed w/nonstick cooking spray.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My Mom's all-time favorite. It was on the last page of the book Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. 

A couple of tips to avoid grainy fudge: coat the sides of the pan with a thin layer of butter before putting in your ingredients. Don't stir once your mixture comes to a boil. Never scrape the sides of the pan. Use a wooden spoon to beat your cooked mixture.

However, keep in mind that recipes like this do have a slightly grainy texture - just a little, not a lot. If you want creamy, creamy smooth (this is the kind I DON'T like) use recipes with marshmallow or sweetened condensed milk.


Monsieur Bon Bons secret fudge recipe

2 C. Sugar
4 tablespoon Cocoa
1/4 pound Butter
2 teaspoons Light corn syrup
1 can Evaporated milk, small
1 teaspoon -Water

Mix all ingredients and stir over low heat.
Cook to soft ball stage when dropped in cold water.
Pour into a mixing bowl. Beat by hand until mixture loses gloss. Chopped nuts can be added.
Pour into a greased 8 x 8-inch pan. Cut into pieces. Cool.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Teaser alert: Anyone every hear of "Government Fudge?" Back in the early-mid 80s, american processed cheese in 5# blocks was a staple in the food commodities program. Government Fudge was a great way to use up that surplus cheese. Cocoa, butter, american cheese, powdered sugar. Rich and smooth and not grainy. I'll post the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

You're right that there are billions of fudge recipes. Most are based on disolving more molecules of sugar into a lesser amount of milk and blending whatever flavors into this before it cools and hardens. I have a binder filled with frostings and fudges in my set of recipes from over the years. The absolute simplest recipe that I have is a Peanut Butter fudge.

3 Cups Sugar
1 Cup milk (did you happen to catch what I posted before about skim and 2% milk? I use a heavy cream, but at least use whole milk.)
1 Cup Peanut Butter
1 tsp Vanilla

Gease an 8x8 baking pan with butter. Put the sugar and milk in a 3 QT sauce pan and boil until you reach very close to 240 F. I use a candying thermometer. BTW, this is called "Soft Ball" stage. When you reach this tempeture remove it from the heat and add the vanilla and peanut butter. stir vigorously until it becomes less glossy and thicker, and pour into 8x8 pan.

All my other fudge recipes are far more complicated.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Chixarecute, I very well remember government cheese. I loved that stuff. When I first joined the Navy, if you kept your eyes open, you could still find it in the commisary.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!! I will be busy tomorrow


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Government Fudge:
1/2# oleo (i use butter)
1/2# american cheese, cubed
Melt slowly. Stir in 1 tsp vanilla
Quickly stir in:
2# Powdered sugar
1/2c cocoa
1c chopped nuts (optional)

Press into greased 13x9x2, chill.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Grandmas Fudge

3 cups sugar
2/3 cup evaporated milk
3/4 cup butter
12 oz semi-sweet chocolate 
1 1/2 cups marshmallow cream
2/3 cup black walnuts
1/2 tsp vanilla

Bring 1st 3 ingredients to boil in heavy sauce pan, stir constantly 5 minutes over medium heat or until mixture reaches soft ball stage. Remove from heat and add remaining ingredients, stirring vigorously until well blended. Pour into greased pan. Cool and cut into squares....James


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> Government Fudge:
> 1/2# oleo (i use butter)
> 1/2# american cheese, cubed
> Melt slowly. Stir in 1 tsp vanilla
> ...


ive also used velveta


----------

